# Venison cube steak



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Cube-Steak-Parmesan/Detail.aspx?prop31=1

This recipe was great. My daugter cleaned her plate before my wife even had a chance to sit at the table.This waswhile serving this as left-overs from the night before. I decided to use roasted garlic and onion spaghetti sauce, and I went a little heavy on it. Also when you brown the venison it literally takes maybe a minute on each side. This was actually afairly quick recipe. yall enjoy.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks good Kenny. Making me hungry!!! Might have to try that one.


----------

